# Mitsubishi, Nissan Midsize Sedan Tie-Up Stalls



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *A planned tie-up between Mitsubishi and Nissan has hit a snag. *
> 
> Mitsubishi dealers were excited to hear the news that the company would be sourcing a new midsize sedan from Nissan-Renault, but now they surely have a sour taste in their mouths. 'I told [our dealers] that the plan has stalled,' said Don Swearingen, executive vice president of Mitsubishi Motors North America. 'And I said that’s really all I can tell you at this time.'


Read more about the Mitsubishi, Nissan Midsize Sedan Tie-Up Stalls at AutoGuide.com.


----------

